# What Material to use on 100% polyester wicking knit



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey all,

I have an order for 100% polyester wicking knit Football Jersey's to apply #'s to. What material would work the best?

I was thinking of specialty materials thermoflex plus.. Any thoughts? They want #'s only.

Thanks.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

Do you have sublimation equipment? You can sublimate on 100% Poly. I have done some motocross jerseys for some riders that needed their name and number on them and they came out really good. This was about 2 years ago, I saw the guy who I did them for about 6 months ago and he said that they were the best ones he had because he does not have to worry about special washing instructions. This would only be an option if your jerseys are light in color though. 

I actually have a customer right now that wants some personalized Football jerseys to wear as company uniforms on game day. I do not really have a source for blank football jerseys. I have found a few places but the cost is prohibiting me from going forward.

Does anyone out there have a good source for 100% poly White or light gray football type shirts.


----------



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. 

For blanks, have you tried Augusta? They have several styles available and generics.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I took a look at Augusta and thier jersiys are mesh. They would not work for the customer and I think they would be a real problem sublimenting due to how open the mesh is. I have been successful with a real tight mesh shirt but these are far from that. Thanks for the tip though, 
I am actually looking for football shirts that are a little more like an actual shirt that are 100% poly but have the Football style.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Do a search for Teamwork Apparel as I think I remember seeing that they starting carrying them, but I could be wrong. They can even print them for you if you want. Not sure if the cost will fall into your price range.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I forgot about them. They are a good company. I worked for a design company about 10 years ago that used them all the time.


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

BMurphy688 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have an order for 100% polyester wicking knit Football Jersey's to apply #'s to. What material would work the best?
> 
> ...


thermoflex plus will work just fine but sublimation would be the best way to do those


----------



## Tijeras (Jul 3, 2008)

Air Art Girl said:


> thermoflex plus will work just fine but sublimation would be the best way to do those


 I will let you know later on this week, I will be trying a project this weekend


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

BMurphy688 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have an order for 100% polyester wicking knit Football Jersey's to apply #'s to. What material would work the best?
> 
> ...


Make sure you get the type of vinyl made for nylon or polyester. I am not sure if Thermoflex Plus is but Thermaflex Universal is. There is a new product Digi-cut PU that is suppose to work for cotton, cotton blend, nylon and polyester.

Stahls sells what is called gorilla grip.


----------



## Tijeras (Jul 3, 2008)

Is gorrilla grip a soft hand?

According to Specialty Materials Instructions Thermoflex Plus will work on Cotton -Polyester - blends - spandex - lycra - wool and linen


----------



## GSSATerry (Feb 29, 2008)

Gorilla Grip has a soft hand that will stretch too...

There are several new Cad-Cut product in the market that work great on the "preformance wear" garments.

Call or go on the web sites and they can direct you. I work at one of them but can't name names here.

Good luck


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Tijeras said:


> Is gorrilla grip a soft hand?
> 
> According to Specialty Materials Instructions Thermoflex Plus will work on Cotton -Polyester - blends - spandex - lycra - wool and linen


Unless my the instructions I got is outdated:


----------



## Tijeras (Jul 3, 2008)

I did the Wicking 100% polyester project this weekend, The Thermoflex plus work great and so far holding up to the first washes.

The only problem is that it is a Black champion style T2057 and the mark from the platen is noticeable,I did use the teflon sheet and also have a pillow for my bottom platen.

The Temperature I used 320 for 20 seconds heavy pressure, removed the teflon and the cover from the thermoflex and then cure for another 20 seconds.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Tijeras said:


> I did the Wicking 100% polyester project this weekend, The Thermoflex plus work great and so far holding up to the first washes.
> 
> The only problem is that it is a Black champion style T2057 and the mark from the platen is noticeable,I did use the teflon sheet and also have a pillow for my bottom platen.
> 
> The Temperature I used 320 for 20 seconds heavy pressure, removed the teflon and the cover from the thermoflex and then cure for another 20 seconds.


Your pressure is too heavy and too much dwell time on re-pressing. I use medium pressure. It does not take much to make the adhesive to melt and bond onto the substrate. It takes 4 to 6 seconds to tack it down and about 10 seconds repress.

I can remember way years ago when Stalhs started selling precut vinyl film. The recommnded pressing pressure was light.


----------

